# Fools rush in



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

3 fools showed up this morning [Sun.19th] at COSI. The wind was brutal and reels kept freezing up but, I managed to catch 2. 4# and 12#. Sean [Miso] and Ak were still there when I left at 1pm.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Either fools or very dedicated carp guys. AK I'm not real sure of  Glad you at least caught some fish. Way to tough it out guys.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

bill caught the 2 hungry fish from the entire river today..i didnt even get a bite..the wind was whippin up thats for sure.. might try again on tuesday..
dale... i would be the dedicated one..  
oh..shakedown even came down to join us for about an hour..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You and Shake? Now that really makes me wonder?  Yes AK you are the dedicated one that's for sure. If I knew you were there I would have stopped down. Keep warm buddy.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys just aren't right................  ............ DA KING !!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

check out the fish bill caught..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I wonder if they would have a problem with a bunch carpers ringing in the new year down there


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nope..i dont think so..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim, i was thinking of hitting it in the morning of Jan 1st after day break, trying to get a jump on my 1st 2005 carp...anyone want to join?

Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I might be able to do this, however, this would depend on my work schedule for the 31st and 1st. I'll have to see if my presence is required at certain local functions as well.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I have to work until 7p on the 31st and I'm off the 1st.

Does anyone know how the Scioto is shaping up after all this snow?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well Tim, as of an hour ago, the scioto where i fish was at a perfect level and free of ice.
I couldnt get into my normal wintering hole because of IDIOTS hunting ducks & geese...geez us does anyone know when waterfowl season ends so i can go back to catching fish????

Anyway, if your going to head up for the 1st at COSI, let us know and i'll show up for sure...got nothing else to do and no other water to fish......as i saw all the hunting action on the Scioto and headed over to another stream, but it was FROZEN over(smaller water, colder water temps.)

Scott

PS, also if your coming up on the 1st...i can HAND deliver those Carpwise DVD's...no waiting for the mailman. That way it will probably get to you faster than the mail service right now anyway..lol


----------

